# Mare kicked me today. . . Right in the knee



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Ouch that could have been bad. Im sorry to hear that guess she was having one of those days. My mare kicked me in the back about 5 months ago almost in the head. I was going out there to feed her. Hope your not to sore.


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Ouch!! I will be very interested in watching this thread as my mare has done exactly the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

GreenTreeFrog said:


> Ouch!! I will be very interested in watching this thread as my mare has done exactly the same thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some times I wonder if it's just a bad day :think:


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

tanya said:


> Ouch that could have been bad. Im sorry to hear that guess she was having one of those days. My mare kicked me in the back about 5 months ago almost in the head. I was going out there to feed her. Hope your not to sore.


My knee is a bit sore, and ouch, did she injure you seriously?


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you think her back is sore?


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Do you think her back is sore?


No, I haven`t ridden her once yet (shes in the works) and I had her checked two weeks ago for soreness.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Be really careful and watch your knee. I got kicked on the inside of my knee two years ago, my whole leg turned black and blue from top of my thigh to my foot and swelled. The worst part is it kept staying really hot and swollen where she actually kicked me, and I ended up going to the doctor twice where they used a 16 guage needle into my knee and withdrew over 30cc of red jellow type serum.
After two years I still have a bruised knee and the doctor says it will always stay bruised looking due to the damage of the blood vessles.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Southern said:


> My knee is a bit sore, and ouch, did she injure you seriously?


 I bet its sore that could have really done some damage. Hope she gets in a better mood for you. My mare didnt hurt me really bad she got me between my shoulder blades and thankfully with only one foot. It was really sore for about three days I felt like I was hit by a truck, but had she got me in the head it could have been worse.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Double ouch


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ouch I know how you feel. I was walking behind my friends mare and I tripped. I guess the sudden noise/movement scared her cause she got me right in my thigh. Had a hoof sized bruise and a limp for a few weeks.


----------

